# Boston Marathon Remembered



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple of shots from today's blog on the impromptu Boston Marathon memorial that has cropped up in Copley Square:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice record of what seems to be an instinctive response to tragedy. We had a similar wall after the OKC bombing, and the Memorial still keeps up a chain link fence for these mementos.


----------

